# 1956 thru 1965 interiors Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,

This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.* for a quick response send me a PM
*
Thanks Walt.


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT!! for my homie:thumbsup: Walt


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)

WALT CUSTOMS said:


> Hi everyone,This is Walt, I'm now an interior sales agent for Ciadella interiors, if you need help with an interior let me know and I will do my best to help you. I can send you samples in the mail of original and custom colors for your vehicles from 1956 thru 1965 Impala, Bel air, Biscayne, El camino, Nomad.Thanks Walt.


Thanks for the fast response and the sample, homie. TTMFT


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

You should post some pictures in this thread Walt. You know, present the product.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WALT WHAT THE TICKET ON SOME OG INTERIOR COLOR GREY FOR THE 65 RAG.


----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

do u have saddle color seat covers for 64 convertible but with the hardtop inserts. if so how much


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Can you please post prices 64 impala non SS original look in black complete kit price and what comes in the kit or just individual prices i.e. seat covers, side panels etc thanks


----------



## hoffas (Nov 21, 2011)

do you have seat covers to 1958 impala 2dr ht and price?

Thx


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

You guys might as well just call Ciadella directly you will get a quicker response I posted over 2 weeks ago and havent heard anything back from this guy..... I emailed Ciadella the night before and got a call the next morning cool peeps on the phone


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WALT WHERE THE FUCK YOU AT NICCA. :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

My apologies but I dont really check this topic, if you need a quick response just send me a Pm, I will keep an eye out from now on to answer questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

edelmiro13 said:


> Can you please post prices 64 impala non SS original look in black complete kit price and what comes in the kit or just individual prices i.e. seat covers, side panels etc thanks


sorry homie, I am glad you call the office for help, next time just send me a PM I will be glad to help you.


----------

